# Building a life size music box



## 6ftstudios (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey....need some suggestions...
We're building a life-size music box with a rotating platform inside for a 7-11year old girl who is our ballerina. Any suggestions on materials...etc? We also need a low lying fog to roll out the top and down the front onto the floor.


----------



## Van (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.american-image.com/products/turntables/turntables.html

There is a link to a company that sell proffesional quality motorized turntables. You can also build your own with parts availible from Grainger,quite easily. As for the low lying fog, Check out the thread on building your own chiller module for a glycol based fogger. In that thread I posted a pretty detailed description of how to make a DIY fog chiller and Yesterday someone posted how to DIY a dry ice fogger.


----------

